# Delivery drivers who take uber and don't tip.



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I just dropped off a pizza delivery driver. While we were driving he started talking about his job delivering pizzas. He was bragging about tips and how much he would make on Sunday with the football games. Then he starts complaining about customers who don't tip. He named a few examples and stated he couldn't believe some people didn't tip or only tipped $2. I almost started laughing because I knew where this was headed. Before I picked him up I noticed he had a 4.5 rating so as you can guess NO TIP! He did thank me and promised a 5 star rating. 

On the bright side his trip was $11 and dropped a mile from my house so I called it a night.

Another bright spot was that he said he was trying to sell his truck and buy a car so he can uber full time. Ain't karma a byatch. Let's all hope he starts his uber career swiftly. I really enjoyed the irony of the whole situation. This could of been a Seinfeld episode.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Lol. Very ironic. You know, at these lower rates, I would have told the rider or future uber driver the truth about uber lies as follows: 
1. Tip is def not included. And at least u probably make more money than us after calculating all expenses. 
2. Did u know you have a low rating because u don't tip. Lol. 
3. Majority of drivers are making minimum wages and even some are paying uber to drive. 
4. Drive for Lyft if u have to. There's tip option in their app 
5. Uber sux. Lol


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> Lol. Very ironic. You know, at these lower rates, I would have told the rider or future uber driver the truth about uber lies as follows:
> 1. Tip is def not included. And at least u probably make more money than us after calculating all expenses.
> 2. Did u know you have a low rating because u don't tip. Lol.
> 3. Majority of drivers are making minimum wages and even some are paying uber to drive.
> ...


I told him about Detroit and the one and only fair I had in the morning for $2.90 in which I waited 30 minutes to get. He went on and on about non tipping customers and some of his big tips so I thought some of life's best lessons are learned the hard way. People really do believe that uber drivers are making big bucks. I found the whole episode sadly entertaining.


----------



## Suburban LV (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol... picked up a Waitress to take her to work with a 5.0 rating... we had a great conversation and she was telling me how cheap the attendees at the current conventions have been this week. 

I'm thinking cool... going to get a little something of a tip (thrilled with $1 when it comes to the Uber riders lately). Drop her off and Nada...

Her rating is no longer a 5.0.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I have been driving for well over a year. The last few months I have stopped giving 5 stars to anyone who doesn't tip. It irks me how anyone who works in the service industry doesn't tip. I also find myself correcting passengers if they tell a friend 'you can't tip'- that pisses me off. I educate on tipping when asked and I don't sugar coat it. I dropped off a former UBER driver the other night and no tip. Ive dropped off lots of servers and bartenders and no flippin tip. No excuse not to educate yourself on the fact there is NO tip included and with these fares, theres no excuse. Minimum fare and no tip will get you 3 stars, keep me waiting, no tip and a small fare, 2 stars. I'm done with being generous with ratings. If I don't get a gate code and have to call for it, I will also not give 5 stars. If you tip me, I will usually give 5 stars unless you were really bad. TIPS do wonders and they're so appreciated. I still cant believe there are newbies that are refusing them- QUIT DOING THAT! We need tips, accept them.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Kaz said:


> I have been driving for well over a year. The last few months I have stopped giving 5 stars to anyone who doesn't tip. It irks me how anyone who works in the service industry doesn't tip. I also find myself correcting passengers if they tell a friend 'you can't tip'- that pisses me off. I educate on tipping when asked and I don't sugar coat it. I dropped off a former UBER driver the other night and no tip. Ive dropped off lots of servers and bartenders and no flippin tip. No excuse not to educate yourself on the fact there is NO tip included and with these fares, theres no excuse. Minimum fare and no tip will get you 3 stars, keep me waiting, no tip and a small fare, 2 stars. I'm done with being generous with ratings. If I don't get a gate code and have to call for it, I will also not give 5 stars. If you tip me, I will usually give 5 stars unless you were really bad. TIPS do wonders and they're so appreciated. I still cant believe there are newbies that are refusing them- QUIT DOING THAT! We need tips, accept them.


I totally agree and the no tipping policy is another reason why many drivers hate uber. I work for them but I'll be elated if some other company puts them out of business. The uber hate is real and spreading.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

backstreets-trans said:


> I totally agree and the no tipping policy is another reason why many drivers hate uber. I work for them but I'll be elated if some other company puts them out of business. The uber hate is real and spreading.


There isn't a NO TIPPING policy- Uber tells customers when they download the app a 'tip isn't necessary' but some passengers are not understanding this and UBER has mislead them into thinking they can't tip or a tip is included. BUT Uber needs to change the verbage and we have all complained about it over and over, us veteran drivers have *****ed relentlessly and when we were striking, we went to the media and said there were lots of issues that need to be resolved and no tip option on the app was one of them. Uber refuses to help us make more money. LYFT atleast has a tip option. Some passengers are too cheap and ignorant to simply ask the driver on the tipping issue. I get asked on occasion and I flat out tell them tips are NOT included and very much appreciated. UBER in my opinion is dishonest about a lot of stuff and I fully support lawsuits and I opted-out of the arbitration agreement too. Still cant figure out why UBER refuses to put a tip option on the app, and they will not tell us why either.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Kaz said:


> I have been driving for well over a year. The last few months I have stopped giving 5 stars to anyone who doesn't tip. It irks me how anyone who works in the service industry doesn't tip. I also find myself correcting passengers if they tell a friend 'you can't tip'- that pisses me off. I educate on tipping when asked and I don't sugar coat it. I dropped off a former UBER driver the other night and no tip. Ive dropped off lots of servers and bartenders and no flippin tip. No excuse not to educate yourself on the fact there is NO tip included and with these fares, theres no excuse. Minimum fare and no tip will get you 3 stars, keep me waiting, no tip and a small fare, 2 stars. I'm done with being generous with ratings. If I don't get a gate code and have to call for it, I will also not give 5 stars. If you tip me, I will usually give 5 stars unless you were really bad. TIPS do wonders and they're so appreciated. I still cant believe there are newbies that are refusing them- QUIT DOING THAT! We need tips, accept them.


Believe me Kaz, people are not tipping because they don't WANT to tip, not because of anything Uber says. Like I stated in another forum, my grocery store has the same policy of 'No Tipping Necessary--We Are Happy to Provide Carry Out Service". That's all well and good, but I still tip the bag boys because it is the right thing to do. I was raised to tip service people, and I am teaching my kids that same mentality.

Not to get religious, but tipping (in some shape or form) is a biblical principle as well. So if the newbies are not accepting them, they will soon learn the hard way. God Bless !!!


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> I just dropped off a pizza delivery driver. While we were driving he started talking about his job delivering pizzas. He was bragging about tips and how much he would make on Sunday with the football games. Then he starts complaining about customers who don't tip. He named a few examples and stated he couldn't believe some people didn't tip or only tipped $2. I almost started laughing because I knew where this was headed. Before I picked him up I noticed he had a 4.5 rating so as you can guess NO TIP! He did thank me and promised a 5 star rating.
> 
> On the bright side his trip was $11 and dropped a mile from my house so I called it a night.
> 
> Another bright spot was that he said he was trying to sell his truck and buy a car so he can uber full time. Ain't karma a byatch. Let's all hope he starts his uber career swiftly. I really enjoyed the irony of the whole situation. This could of been a Seinfeld episode.


----------------------------------
All I can say is: I tip when I receive good service, I don't usually take off stars for no tipping. But if you're in the service industry (that includes the 3 or 4 girls that I dropped off at strip clubs) and you know you're getting good service from me and don't tip, I will take off a star. They should know better.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Kaz said:


> I have been driving for well over a year. The last few months I have stopped giving 5 stars to anyone who doesn't tip. It irks me how anyone who works in the service industry doesn't tip. I also find myself correcting passengers if they tell a friend 'you can't tip'- that pisses me off. I educate on tipping when asked and I don't sugar coat it. I dropped off a former UBER driver the other night and no tip. Ive dropped off lots of servers and bartenders and no flippin tip. No excuse not to educate yourself on the fact there is NO tip included and with these fares, theres no excuse. Minimum fare and no tip will get you 3 stars, keep me waiting, no tip and a small fare, 2 stars. I'm done with being generous with ratings. If I don't get a gate code and have to call for it, I will also not give 5 stars. If you tip me, I will usually give 5 stars unless you were really bad. TIPS do wonders and they're so appreciated. I still cant believe there are newbies that are refusing them- QUIT DOING THAT! We need tips, accept them.


People who reject tips must be afraid of...or don't like money.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Kaz said:


> There isn't a NO TIPPING policy- Uber tells customers when they download the app a 'tip isn't necessary' but some passengers are not understanding this and UBER has mislead them into thinking they can't tip or a tip is included. BUT Uber needs to change the verbage and we have all complained about it over and over, us veteran drivers have *****ed relentlessly and when we were striking, we went to the media and said there were lots of issues that need to be resolved and no tip option on the app was one of them. Uber refuses to help us make more money. LYFT atleast has a tip option. Some passengers are too cheap and ignorant to simply ask the driver on the tipping issue. I get asked on occasion and I flat out tell them tips are NOT included and very much appreciated. UBER in my opinion is dishonest about a lot of stuff and I fully support lawsuits and I opted-out of the arbitration agreement too. Still cant figure out why UBER refuses to put a tip option on the app, and they will not tell us why either.


Travis hates tipping culture.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Tipped employees are the worst tippers.


----------



## nobody (Jun 11, 2015)

Why accept a job that makes it clear that tipping is not required or expected (per the business itself) and then whine about lack of tips. Uber says pretty clearly that there is no need to tip and Im sure drivers know when they accept the job that uber has made it clear that this is not a service where tips are expected. https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073 Why would anyone expect regular tips when the business has made it pretty clear that they dont expect pax to tip the drivers?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

The whole "cash-LESS" system that Uber is trying to build is sort of understandable BUT... to actually place verbiage on the website regarding it is just beyond absurd. Why should you the Giant money maker that you have become tell ANYONE how to spend *their hard earned* money??


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

I have had many pax who work in the service industry always bring up tips. "I had a good night, made good tips" or "slow night, I hate when people don't tip me" never have I once received a tip from any of these people.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

nobody said:


> Why accept a job that makes it clear that tipping is not required or expected (per the business itself) and then whine about lack of tips. Uber says pretty clearly that there is no need to tip and Im sure drivers know when they accept the job that uber has made it clear that this is not a service where tips are expected. https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073 Why would anyone expect regular tips when the business has made it pretty clear that they dont expect pax to tip the drivers?


Got to give this quote kudos. Guys! It's not the riders you should vent at. It's the rate card you are being duped into excepting. Basically, what you are doing is saying. Hey, I'm stuck in this job,(*Which I was told I would not receive a tip*.) so now the rider is going to suffer by getting a low rating for not doing something he was told he didn't have to do and something,(*Your knew going into*.) you weren't going to get.

Sort of like saying, hey I'm a bus driver for the city and we didn't get the raise this year so I now want tips from these riders and if they dont give me a tip, I'm gonna remember their faces and drive past them every so often just to get even with them.

Do you see the insanity?

Here is a solution. Stop driving for low rates. This gig should pay no less than $2 per mile. If you are driving for less than that it is all on you.....* NOT THE RIDER!!!*

If you don't have the wherewithal to get into another gig, grit your teeth until you do and be a man and honor your agreements. Don't take you inability to move ahead on someone else.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

What is it with Stockholm Syndrome and Uber drivers?


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

Fukkin strokers I swear. Dropped off a working girl then a bartender back to back. Neither tipped.

Tempted to get a lap dance from her and short change her lol


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I like how people post that we knew what we signed up for. That's b.s. uber spreads so much propaganda that most drivers think they're going to make lots of money. Then they change the compensation without driver input or notice. The old bait and switch.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> What is it with Stockholm Syndrome and Uber drivers?


Because driving is like gambling. It's not the losing (bad money days) that keep people from driving. It's the winning (those $300+ days) that keep you hooked. If you always lost (had bad money days) you'd quit.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> I like how people post that we knew what we signed up for. That's b.s. uber spreads so much propaganda that most drivers think they're going to make lots of money. Then they change the compensation without driver input or notice. The old bait and switch.


What? You missed out on all that "life-changing money" that the Uber ads promised? If not, it must be due to some character defect within you that you did not live up to the promise.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> What? You missed out on all that "life-changing money" that the Uber ads promised? If not, it must be due to some character defect within you that you did not live up to the promise.


Story of my life. Wrong place wrong time.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

backstreets-trans said:


> I like how people post that we knew what we signed up for. That's b.s. uber spreads so much propaganda that most drivers think they're going to make lots of money. Then they change the compensation without driver input or notice. The old bait and switch.


The problem is you're going after the wrong target. The rider has no skin in the game. They don't care and nor should they. It's not the rider's responsibility to look out for your finances. They entered into a service which implicitly states they are not required to tip. You the driver are in an agreement that states, you are not to ask or indicate a tip is necessary.

Doesn't matter what Uber has done. I detest them as much as anyone else which is why I stopped driving 6 months ago. Do they have some people by the low hanging fruit, yup. That's why the right thing to do is quit or drive until you can quit.

Uber may have it coming to them at some point. And it may be big. The correct thing to do now though is quit driving.

This is a free marketplace. When this wave is over, another wave will probably start which will raise prices again. It's like any other supply and demand commodity; Oil, Orange Juice or Uber drivers. You're a commodity and are being treated as such so act accordingly.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> I just dropped off a pizza delivery driver. While we were driving he started talking about his job delivering pizzas. He was bragging about tips and how much he would make on Sunday with the football games. Then he starts complaining about customers who don't tip. He named a few examples and stated he couldn't believe some people didn't tip or only tipped $2. I almost started laughing because I knew where this was headed. Before I picked him up I noticed he had a 4.5 rating so as you can guess NO TIP! He did thank me and promised a 5 star rating.
> 
> On the bright side his trip was $11 and dropped a mile from my house so I called it a night.
> 
> Another bright spot was that he said he was trying to sell his truck and buy a car so he can uber full time. Ain't karma a byatch. Let's all hope he starts his uber career swiftly. I really enjoyed the irony of the whole situation. This could of been a Seinfeld episode.


It is really sad to see how TNC is even below pizza delivery in the job market.


----------

